# Rescue contact in SW Idaho?



## keeperofthehorses (Nov 4, 2011)

Howdy; It's been a while...

I've taken in a mini in need and am wondering if there is a rescue contact in the SW Idaho area? He is safe, healthy and no longer in a critical situation, but I would like to find someone who may be able to help me place him in a mini-experienced forever home.

I appreciate the help.

Suzanne


----------



## Connie P (Nov 6, 2011)

keeperofthehorses said:


> Howdy; It's been a while...
> 
> I've taken in a mini in need and am wondering if there is a rescue contact in the SW Idaho area? He is safe, healthy and no longer in a critical situation, but I would like to find someone who may be able to help me place him in a mini-experienced forever home.
> 
> ...


Hi Suzanne! I will do some inquiring to see if I can help you in any way. Bless you for taking this little mini in and making his life better.


----------

